# And the battle comes to us...



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

And the fight comes to us…​
*Introduction*
_Pantheon VII. Home World of the Siege Specters Space Marine Chapter, secret loyal chapter of the Iron Warriors, and bringers of destruction to any defense against the Imperium. Since the Downfall the Siege Specters have hunted down their brothers of the Iron Warriors (Which they refer to as the Dark Iron), and systematically slaughtering the foot soldiers, and capturing the leaders. However recent events surrounding the capture of Warsmith Camelai has brought Camelai’s army of daemons, Dark Iron, and heretics to the Pantheon system, and a war that will test the Siege Specters morale, strength, and even their loyalty to the Emperor…

YOU will be part of a company of Siege Specters fighting on Pantheon V. At most I would like 10 players, They will be controlling the 10 sergeants of the company and their squads. I will control the NPCs, which include the Captain, Camelai and the enemy army. Each squad will follow the standard template for Tactical Squad (6 Bolter Buddies, 2 Plasma/Melta/Flamers, a Heavy weapon, and of course you), however you will throughout the war take on the equipment of Devastators and Assault squads for special missions given throughout the war._

*Recruitment:*

Name:
Age:
Appearance:
Wargear: _(Please be simple, power swords and plasma pistols are fine no relics or anything)_
Past: _(Don’t be the “Holy Shit!” Juggernaught please keep it simple yet a little heroic since you are the sergeant.)_
Personality: _(This will influence what kind of mission I would put you on. If you are a bulky marine that would want nothing more than breaking the door down and slaughtering all inside I’m not going to give you the “Sneak into the compound and assassinate the leader” mission.)_
Squad Weapons: _(as posted above you may choose two marines to have meltaguns, plasmaguns, or flamers along with one marine with a heavy weapon)_

I will start the RP when there are at least 5 sergeants and if you REALLY want to be in it but either A. don’t want to be a sergeant. Or B. people have really liked my idea and the 10 spots are full. In either cases please pm me and I will pm a sergeant and see if you can be part of his squad in which you follow his commands. If this becomes popular enough I might bring in a second company or something.

*Accepted Application:* _(Don’t post comments such as “Did you recruit me?” just check here and if your listed then you are accepted if not check back later)_


Sergeant: Vipous Exodus
Squad Weapons:Flamer, Melta, ML

Sergeant:Leitz Arrion
Squad Weapons:Flamer, Melta, HB

Sergeant: Ferun Zelor
Squad Weapons: Flamer x2, HB

Sergeant: Leon Xanthius
Squad Weapons: Flamer, Plasma, ML

Sergeant: Fortis Gavrill
Squad Weapons: Plasma x2, PC

Sergeant: Lucifer Fortis
Squad Weapons: Melta x2, LC

Sergeant: Helstrom Cyph
Squad Weapons: Flamers x2, HB

Sergeant:
Squad Weapons:

Sergeant:
Squad Weapons:

Sergeant:
Squad Weapons:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Name:* Vipus Exodus 
*Age:* 101
*Appearance:* Mostly weares a helmet. Underneath his face is battle-scared and his hair completley gone after 101 years of contstant warfare. 
*Wargear:* Power Fist and Power Sword, with Meltabombs. 
*Past: * Exodus was promoted to Sergeant after avenging the death of his former Sergeant, Xavi Valenor, picking up his Power Sword and plunging it into the heart of the Tyranid Carnifex that slayed him. 
*Personality:* Prefers to go for the "All Out Approach," and is normally second into the breach after the Captain and his Command Squad. 
*Squad Weapons:* 1 Flamer, 1 Meltagun, 1 Missile Launcher 

Hope this is ok. 

~Bane of Kings


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

Haven't roleplayed in a thread for a long while, let's see if I'm still up to it.

*Name:* Leitz Arrion
*Age:* 158
*Appearance:* Forgoing the helmet, the Sergeant had two deep scars running diagonally through his left eye to his left ear, and the eye was replaced with a bionic one as a result of that injury. He spots trimmed white hair atop his head, showing his age and the brutality of warfare he had endured during his service. He stood at an average height for a marine, and had one blue right eye. The lens of his bionic eye was coloured red.
*Wargear:* Storm Bolter, Power Sword, Grenades and Melta-bombs.
*Past:* Recruited from the planet Pantheon IV, Leitz was promoted after valiantly holding a vital defence choke point of a hive for six days against an unending onslaught of Orks with the remainder of his fellow squad, allowing civilians to be evacuated to safety and the body of Sergeant Cissero to be retrieved.
*Personality:* Though stoic and steadfast in his duties, Leitz had been known to harbour a sarcastic sense of humour. One could expect the usually quiet Sergeant to spout out ironic comments regarding the foes slain, and sometimes the use of tactics on either sides, especially if he deemed it a horrible mistake. He preferred a method of coordinated ambushes to quickly eliminate enemies instead of frontal assaults, reasoning that the efficient removal of the Imperium's enemies was the best way to honour the Emperor.
*Squad Weapons:* 1 Flamer, 1 Meltagun, 1 Heavy Bolter
*Squad Members:*
Egnar Kramer - Heavy Bolter
Lionus Lysane - Flamer
Calistarius Rafen - Meltagun
Sartak Borge - Bolter
Raphael Narrak - Bolter
Icipher Sraen - Bolter
Achilleus Dienekes - Bolter
Veila Santos - Bolter
Amael Olin - Bolter - *KIA*


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Name: Ferun Zelor

Age:121

Appearance: Ferun is about 7 ft tall, and he is well built. His eyes are green and he got black long hair. He preffers not to wear helmet. He has a long scar from his left ear to below his left eye.

Wargear: Uses (if possible, if not ill change) 2 power claws and a combi - flamer who was redisigned to fit into the claw if needed. Also he uses a pair of blind granades (http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Blind_grenade).

Past: Born on the death world Nocturne Ferun was firstly recruited to the Iron Warriors chapter.
After perticapting in several battles, he showed great promises and was transfered a while later to the Siege Specters chapter. 
In one of the battles he fought he was the only surviving marine in his squad who could stand up after a direct hit from a defiler's artillery.
he managed to save all of his squad except the sargent that was ripped apart by the defiler.
He then was promoted to the teams sargent and earned his squadmembers respect.

Personality: In battle Ferun is brutal and efficcent in exterminating his enemeis, as the world he grew on. he treats his squad well but is easily taunted to battle. While not in battle he is friendly and loyal. He will always take on a challange no matter from who it is and treats everyone including his enemies with respect and equality. Preffering to work in close combat by using melee weapons and short range weapons also he loves using the terrain in his favor and he will always try to set an ambush if the other force is superiour to his. In addition he is an expert in hand to hand combat and using flamers.


Squad Weapons: 2 flamers and a heavy bolter, his squad works best in close combat, utilizing cover and weapons.

p.s hope its good


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Name: Sergeant Leon Xanthius 

Age: 137

Appearance: Leon stands at a average height of the Emperor's Astartes, but is bulkier than most. He has Ice blue eyes and shortly cropped brown hair. His left leg is biotic and he has a scar that runs down his right arm. He always wears a helmet when on campaign.

Wargear: Leon wields a mighty power sword named "Lion Claw" and wields a standard issue bolter, which he has a sling for. He has also attached a sight to his gun, he carries an auspex on his belt and carries two fragmentation grenades.

History: Leon was recruited at a young age into the Siege Spectres. He survived the rigorous training, both mental and physical before going through the augmentation period. He passed this test and was accepted into the scout company, wielding the deadly sniper. He scored several marksman honours in his time in the scouts and has kept the same love for death from a far. He soon became a fully fledged battle brother and served in numerous campaigns. Soon he was pitted against the vile orks, where he lost his leg in service to the Emperor, killing a mega nob with his combat knife as it took his leg. He was gifted with a new leg and returned to his squad. Sergeant Corvus died holding the breached walls of Tasu Prime and Leon took control of the squad, becoming the sergeant on return to the chapter.

Personality: Leon is a very stalwart individual and has often volunteered his squad for vanguard missions. However his main ideal is too fight from range, preferring the ordered combat from afar than the chaos of cqb. He will still fight in close quarters if the situation demands it, and has known to be ferocious close quarter fighter. He is loyal to his squad, and cares for those under his command, though he will be stern when he has to be.

Squad Wargear: Missile Launcher, Plasma gun, flamer.

Squad members: 
Garus Holten (Heavy Weapon Missile Launcher)
Kai' Forth (Special Weapon Plasma Gun)
Samuel Colt (Special Weapon Flamer)
Quentin Olst (Bolter with scope)
Darius Hind (Bolter)
Felix Borst (Bolter)
Yanka Thresht (Bolter with scope)
Claudius Narv (Bolter)
William Uvay (Bolter)


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Name:*Fortis Gavriil

*Age:*171

*Appearance:*Has a huge amount of bionics from his many years of combat. Half of his face is metal. Fortis's left arm and abdomen are also bionic due to his plasma pistol overheating and exploding on multiple occasion. His legs are bionic, this is because he stepped on a land mine as a scout. Fortis doesn't wear a helmet, his excuse being that he want to see his enemies with his one good eye. Fortis is bald with a green
eye. His bionic eye is also green.

*Wargear:*Plasma pistol, lightning claw, plasma grenades. 

*Past:*Fortis was recruited at a younger age than most, which led him to think he knew more than other initiates. The first time Fortis fired a plasma gun, he fell in love with the weapon. He carried one as a scout and marine, then when Fortis was promoted to captain, he ensured that his squad carried as many plasma weapon as possible.

*Personality:*Ever since he was part of the Siege Specters, Fortis has though he knows more about everything than everyone else. Though this isn't true, he does have extensive knowledge on military tactics. Being older than most in the chapter, Fortis will often take younger marines under his wings, teaching them. Despite his good intentions, some hundred year old marines do not think they need mentoring, but Fortis is a persistent one, and still tries to find 'students'.

*Squad Weapons:*2 plasma guns, plasma cannon.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Ok thank you for submitting, and I will start the action thread when I get back, but here are three of the major characters you guys are going to be interacting with

Name: Captain Marius Laertes
Age: 347
Faction: Siege Specters
Apperance: Standing at the average height for a Marine, Laertes depicts the standard Marine his only flaw is his bionic eye that he had implanted after the Hunt for Camelai. Laertes usually doesn't wear a helmet due to the fact his bionic eye is stronger then the visual specs of the helmet.
Wargear: He wields a power sword that was used by the captain that he replaced. He also wears his terminator armour and wields as storm bolter
History: During the Hunt for Camelai Laertes showed his prowess in strategy by tricking Camelai into hiding in a fortress that Laertes had already tunnelled under. However during the final assault Laertes took a sniper shot to the side of his fast, and even though the apothecary could salvage the skin, he couldn't save the eye. However the Techmarine of his company specially made a eye for him to return the favour of when Laertes saved his life.

Name: Warsmith Camelai
Age: Unknown
Faction: Dark Iron
Apperance: Camelai stands a metre taller then Laertes and is always wearing his armour due to that he has worn it since the Heresy and it has become part of him. One eye is bionic along with an arm and a leg, although no one knows how they were lost, but whispered rumours are that he took them out himself to become more machine.
Wargear: He wields a daemonic hammer, and a storm bolter. He wears normal Marine Power Armour, but due to many assassination attempts made by the scouts of Siege Company it is believed that it has either a daemon in it, or a force field, but even now in custody the Siege Specters have still not discovered the source.
History: Not much is known about Camelai except for his actions during the Hunt, and he showed his fortress making prowess on the daemon planet of Grenden in which he and his Champion were able to hold off the Siege Specters for many weeks by themeselves using a complex weapon system it was only when Laertes used his secret tunnel to the fortress that the Siege Specters were able to capture Camelai, yet his champion was able to escape. Through many torturous interrigation sessions the only thing Camelai has let slip is that he planned for his capture, and he had a suprise instore for Laertes. 

Name: Champion Ari Blackstar
Age: Unknown
Faction: Dark Iron
Apperance: Ari has been Camelai's Champion since the Siege Specters became aware of Camelai. Ari stands at the same height as Camelai yet much more stockier. Being a Space Wolf even though he is a renegade he sports long fangs that have grown to hang out of his mouth and become as much of a weapon has the axe he wields.
Wargear: He wields an power axe named "Loki" due to its mischevious appearnce of being able to bend around parries and blocks. His armour his grey like any other space wolf but all insignias dedicated to his previous legion are burnt off.
History: During the Heresy Ari left his legion to join Camelai, and rose through the ranks by assassination and/or one on one sparring "accidents". Due to his constant exposure to the warp, and his insane blood craze many have believed that he is touched by the wulfen.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

very ambitious, I'll join,give me a minute here


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Name: Helstrom Cyph

Age: 135

Appearance: Helstrom stands at avg. space marine height, being slightly leaner than many of his brother astartes. He forgoes his helmet most of the time, prefering to let the enemy see his hatred for them in his eyes. As such, Helstrom's face bears many scars, and a metal plate on his right head from a bolter. 

Wargear: Power sword and Plasma Pistol

Past: Recruited around stories of the Siege Specters and Emperor, Helstrom brought with him a deep sense of faith and duty to the Chapter. As a battle-brother, Helstrom always preferred to close in and annihilate the enemy. During a battle against an Ork vanguard, Helstrom lead his squad,after his sergeant was shot, to break the back of the orks and buy time for the rest of the Siege Specters to join the fight. After the battle, he was given command of the squad.

Personality: Helstrom is an extremely pious individiual. He hates the Dark Iron more than anything else. He tries to instill the wrath of the emperor into each member of his squad and to drive them on. His faith in the Emperor and the Chapter is absolute and unquestioning. He also sees the rest of humanity as undeserving of the Emperors attention, for it is only the Astartes, in Helstrom's eyes, that hold back Chaos 

Squad Weapons: 2 Flamers and a Heavy Bolter

Squad Members:
Carnus Andrus - Heavy Bolter
Dante Gavinus - Flamer
Kantor Vipus - Flamer 
Marius Brutus- Bolter
Fulton Glacius - Bolter
Gillin Valar - Bolter
Romero Garrod - Bolter
Krux Orion - Bolter
Varas Tran- Bolter


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

everything is good for you night lord but you need to post your personality please

also due to my fascination of Space Pups I will be introducing a SW kill team late into the RP...they will be led by Bjorn Blackhide he is as follows

Name: Bjorn Blackhide
Faction: Loyal Space Wolves
Age: 238
Role: Rune Priest
Appearance: Standard Space Wolf except for a psychic hood and a power staff.
History: Only recordings are locked into the Fang
Personality: Very angry, yet calm at the same time, Bjorn refrains from yelling in angry, and instead he sends psychic messages to those he wants to...express his feeling towards.


UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here is the Action Thread


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Name: Lucifer Fortis

Age: 196

Appearance: Lucifer is a very tall marine that stands nearly a head above other marines, but he isn't as heavily built as a marine of his size should be. He has deep blue eyes and long bloande hair, as well as a giant scar running across his neck where his neck got cut open by a traitor who he never names. He is unlike alot of the other sergeants he known and always wears his helmet.

Wargear: Two-Handed Power Weapon and Bolter.

Past: Lucifer doesn't tell many people of his history, due to his silent nature, but they do know he lived in the slums and killed his first man at the age of nine, the man was found dead with a piece of glass through his eye, when he was finally found Lucifer was handed over to the Astartes to begin training for a Marine. It is known also that when the former sergeant of the squad was on his deathbed he gave control of the squad over to Lucifer, who has lead it ever since.

Personality: Lucifer is a quiet and brooding marine, he is known for his unatural ability to appear from anywhere, but if it comes to it Lucifer can be seen bellowing orders that resonate over everything else due to his deep bass like voice. He is difficult to talk to out of battle and talks straight and sharp, and has interupted speeches of grand magnitude with a bellow of "Get to the point" but is loved by every member of his squad by his open personality towards them, they are the only people Lucifer will talk to casually and will give a warm welcome to the men in his squad.

Squad weapons: Meltagun x2, Lascannon.
Meltagun: Davius Lorenzo
Meltagun: Galious Durez
Lascannon: Lucius Wervou
Bolter: Xorate Delenz
Bolter: Paxtor Yourte
Bolter: Vouslin Arden
Bolter: Falious Courate
Bolter: Nezorlou Sonlow
Bolter: Davius Gengora


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Name: Dienfrut Rufenbach

Appearance: Rufen is a strong warrior, standing at an impressive 7ft tall, muscular, and a strong back. He wears his hair in his home world’s tradition (a short cut with a braid down the back), and has a small chin strap on his face. He has a scar across his left eye, which he received fighting Tyranids long ago.

Age: 136

Wargear: Power Sword and Bolter Pistol, Combat Knife, Krak Gernades, Artificer Armor, Mk VIII helmet(has extra sensors)

Personality: Rufen is cold and calculating, having been school in the Spectres art of War; laid down by the Primarch long ago. Rufen has few friends, and tends to attract few to his side. He rules with an iron fist, calculating each situation, and then applying the necessary force to get the job down as quickly and efficiently as possible. He is a elous fighter, exterminating the Emperors enemies with precision of a Warsmith, and the pious nature of a Chaplin.

History: Like any other Spectre, Rufen knows little of his past, only remembering he was from an ice world. Since he started he has been viewed with skepticism and fear. During an exercise where all the novices were to fight each other, Rufen came out on top, ruthlessly beating all the others with ease. In his classes his teachers tended to look upon him with alarm as he would use more ruthless tactics instead of the more protracted siege tactics general used by Specter commands. Now he has been sent to fight the Iron Warriors, his arch-enemy, and he will do so with all the ruthlessness he can must.

Squad Dominatus: 6 Bolters, 2 Heavy Bolters and a Melta

Bradely Gorthin
Mirakia Toshen
Drugan Norsia
Muhaji Alakbir
Ryan Thompson
Flijyrh Moris
"Death"(this guys a creeper)
Peter Ciya
Paul Bremmer


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Name: Venatus Furiam
Age: 279
Appearance: Venatus is the same size as any "normal" Astartes. He wears a suit of MK.6 "Corvus" pattern armour. He has blue eyes, and a small scar right above his right eye.
Wargear: Power Sword and Plasma Pistol, Frag Grenades
Past: He first served under the command of Sgt. Lamertus for over a 120 years, unto his eventual death during the retreat on Cosar Bridge where he, three other Brother Marines, and a Predator, were oblivirated by a Plasma Cannon shot during the retreat. The rest of the squad fought their way out to the pick up zone. The squad fought leaderless for several years, before Captain Laertes promoted Veneratus to the rank of Sgt., after he fought his way out of an ambush, carrying the badly wounded Brother Glavius Exododus on his shoulders, plasma pistol spitting death at anyone trying to get close.
Personality: Veneratus is a calm man, and a very stubborn one, who always tries to find a solution in every combat situation. He prefers close combat over shooting, but both work fine for him, and he has marksman honours and he has been nominated for several other awards during his career, mostly due to his refusal to let the enemy win. 

Squad Weapons:

Glavius Exodus - Bolter
Apemantus Borge - Bolter
Tylos Nelis - Bolter
Petronius Bael - Plasma Gun
Boreas Leonides - Bolter 
Demetrius Thengel - Heavy Bolter
Festus Merrick - Bolter 
Hastus Gregorius - Bolter
Bellator Tyrael - Melta Gun
Remataan Jacibous - Bolter 

I hope it isn`t to late to join up, as the action thread has already started, but I hope it aint and I hope this character is good enough to join, but I dont know, not been part of an RP for some time...


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

your good dude welcome to the RP


----------



## Fiend Of Slannesh. (Jul 20, 2010)

*Name:* Vreyl Aerain.
*Age: 368*
*Appearance: *Vreyl is a tall astartes, with medium length black hair and un-nerving crimson iris. His facial features are defined by the mediumed sized scar that runs from just above his right eye brow to his left cheek, caused by an ork killa-kan buzz saw. He is reasonably well built for an astartes, standing slightly above the others. A strange ritual of his; is to paint the names of battle brothers, that have fallen under his command, onto the right arm of his power armour. Currently the names stretch to his elbow.
*Wargear:* Vreyl is a one that takes a preference in ranged combat, to show this he is armed with an astartes bolter with a few personal adjustments, there is a modified scope with various zoom capabilities and the nuzzle of the bolter is extended for further range. Other than this he carries chainsword, sheathed behind his wraist. Aswell as frag and krak grenades.
*Past: *Vreyl past is all but cloudy to him, only stretching back to the days of his astartes training and the implantation of the gene seed. He was a brave young warrior and seemed to progress in the eyes of the peers, that watched down on him, ready to exploit a single fault in his actions. He proved himself during his days as a scout under the command of a certain scout sargent. Having been isolated by a warp storm, he proved that he was capable of surviving and adapting to the surroundings easier than the rest of his squad, he also killed the most traitor guardsmen, the toll over 400.
*Personality: *Vreyl is a man of utter determination, he places his faith purely on '*him*'. Knowing that the emperor watchs over him from the golden throne he is absolutely fearless which can be a deadly combination when it goes with his tactiful and analytical views. He is calm when faced with over whelming odds and is dedicated to getting his squad through the hell which is war.
*Squad Weapons:* 

Alyensi Krao [Heavy bolter]
Konrad scept [Flamer]
Nocturn Angelis [Melta, melta bombs.]
Scour Angelis [Bolter]
Antonio Valrain [Bolter]
Michael Borde [Bolter]
Vegnagun Chalice [Bolter]
Broke Lega [Bolter]
Lensio Kasiun [Bolter]

{I hope this is alright.}


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

wow fiend you got your registration up the day before I closed the thread xD you can join the thread


_*THIS ROLEPLAY IS NOW CLOSED TO REGISTRATION*_


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey, just wanted to say something for you lot, no bad news or anything. Noticed the post mentioning something along the lines of the GM maybe wanting to have an enemy NPC spill information of some kind (if the GM intended for him to.)

Funny thing that; obviously you lot want to defeat your enemies but remember that just because someone knows something, does not mean the GM should or will allow you to find out what that is; maybe the enemy being that close to death will prompt the GM to not let information slip. Thats the fun side of things, you might want enemy x dead asap, but in doing so you lose out on information; but not killing enemy x fast enough leads to more trouble for you. Its a trade off, and this is generally a reminder to not be expecting certain things to be handed to you regardless.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

A little to late on that dude xD they already killed the Tzeentch Sorcerer that was suppose to tell them something although I secifically pointed out some of it might be true but I can tell them right now that some if not all are wrong, so they killed him relatively fast...he did make a marine explode...but thats ok it was just a Bolter Buddy


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Shoot, not like I was trying to save that one; still the point of being careful and understanding that choices do change things still stands.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I know they actually killed him fast only took two posts but hey he killed a bolter buddy and practically fused Emperorshand to a tree so I think he did quite well.

Now the Khorne Champion...well he didn't make it that far


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

The Khorne Champion had nothing on my tactical genius.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok, two questions:

1. Why cant you ask the OOC questions here, rather than just ask an OOC in the action thread, cause there is no point in filling the Action Thread with questions , when you could ask them here. Of course it is fine to post it along with an normal post, but just an OOC, no In Character, is unnecessary...

2. If I remember correctly, my Character asked a question a few pages ago from the captain, but he has not got an reply of any sort, so could you please tell him, so that I could post....


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

OK SO...oops sorry caps


ok so I gave you a short little mission that you may be occupied with until the assault on the fortress.


Also I editted my last post so I didn't post nor have a OOC post withough IC along with it except for the post explaining to those who didn't understand what the sorcerer meant sorry for the OOC Doelago


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

do we (the chaos building team) need to post anything, just checking in to be sure


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, you can reply to the one sentence I posted (you don't need to) and then we are just riding back to base, thats about all that I know of to post about.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Right now we will be waiting for Galebread (Again xD) and I told Lord Ramo that he can start his mission


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

ok I will go annoy him with PM's


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey Snowy I need more detail on what you see before I set up something for you to fight


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey hippypancake, can I post what I do when we make it back to camp, or did you want something to happen on our way back?


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

something is going to happen to you before you get back so post that you guys are around half way there


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok, I just got really confused... I have been planing to do something for some time, but I dont know what the heck just happened... Did Sgt. Lucifier or what ever he was called just go out scouting with my squad, at least that is what I understood... But what the hell did just happen? Did they summon a damn Bloodthirster? Or what the hell is going on, and why the heck would my Marines use boltguns, we are equiped like assault marines... But plz, hippypancake, could you post an uppdate telling me what th hell is going on? Thanks...


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

You know what? that is a very good question as even I'm lost to what happened with Lucifer and yourself...From what I can read in the post you are in the middle of a forest with something coming towards you however except for a "low rumble" I have no idea please help him out by posting a dimension as you possibly COULD have summoned a bloodthirster I just don't know. For you being equipped with assault squad equipment you are correct I don't know why he posted that you order your squad to rack their imaginary bolters

oh also sorry for not posting as when I came on the Roleplay section there appeared to be no updates: as in it wasn't bolded

ffs just found out we are going on a family camping trip for a week to "explore the new state"


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't think you can summon a bloodthirster using vehicles. You need a BLOOD sacrifice, usually a lot of blood. However, I think Snowy is letting you (GM) decide what happens/ what is summoned ect.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Anfo said:


> I don't think you can summon a bloodthirster using vehicles. You need a BLOOD sacrifice, usually a lot of blood. However, I think Snowy is letting you (GM) decide what happens/ what is summoned ect.


Agreed, but maybe they were filled with *BLOOD*, that could explain it, they used the vehicles to transport enough [Insert word] to summon a Blood Thirster?


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Filling a Land Raider with *blood*...ok...but you still need someone to physically summon it. And the description sounded like there wans't anyone there, besides the vehicles.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, maybe they had a sorcerer wearing a ghillie suit hidding in the bushes somewhere close, telling the Land Riders to release the *BLOOD* (Bad joke...), and then summoning a Bloodthirster... But I think we should let our GM decide this, as he runs the RP, and as a GM he is allowed to do whatever he wants, and if he wants to, he could tell us that it was just a veird dream or something...


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

So all of this was just a really bad acid trip, simultaneously experienced by two marine squads. Thats wierd.

But on a side note, has no one pointed out that if a bloodthirster was summoned, you'd (both) be royally screwed in the ass?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Well... I think we might actually get away from that one big son-of-a-god with out being raped, like totally, using the jump packs... Well... Then I get away, not Lucifier, but shit the same... And we could ask for a Pizza (Lance strike) delivery on those cordinates...


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

...um wtf?

whos post are you guys referring to


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Snowy said:


> Lucifer trudged through the shrub and undergrowth as the other sergeant led the way, it was an annoying trip that Lucifer hated, but eventually they arrived at the end of the shrub and they took up recon positions.
> He looked around and saw that there were eight vehicles of various size and colour, ranging from a small tracked vehicle much smaller than a Rhino to a vehicle almost as large as a Land Raider. They were all pointing inwards towards a central point.
> Lucifer gasped when he realised the shape they were making...
> ...It was the eight pointed star of Chaos.
> ...



This one. 
Then we got to talking about how vehicles can summon BT's...then what would happen if a thirster showed up...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

It was an... Interesting... Yes... Interesting discussion I might add, involving loads of *BLOOD*... Just waiting for you to update the RP, and I will start posting in the Action thread...


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

I meant to leave it open for the GM to decide what kind of daemons were summoned, letters, horrors, daemonettes, plaugies, thirster etc. I think you get my point.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah, we kind of got that, but for the sake of god if it is a emperor damned Lord of Change I will have a brief chat with your character before going on a suicide charge... With melta bombs... Mmm... Melta Bombs... And *BLOOD* !!!


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Sadly Komanko can no longer participate in the RP and his character has now been killed off


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

So do I post and explain what my squad members do while Fortis is unconscious, or do I just wait until we're back at base.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

...best to explain what your squad does since a sergeant and his squad were just ripped to shreds xD


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

But could I get an update conserning the *BLOOD* thingie, cause I have no clue about what to post...


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Doelago said:


> But could I get an update conserning the *BLOOD* thingie, cause I have no clue about what to post...


well it depends how much *blood* are you willing to fight?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

hippypancake said:


> well it depends how much *blood* are you willing to fight?




You are the game master, so you chose how much *BLOOD* we will be fighting, or what ever it is...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Doelago said:


> You are the game master, so you chose how much *BLOOD* we will be fighting, or what ever it is...


*BLOOD!*


Wait, did I miss something here? 

EDIT: Is it just me, or does the word BLOOD look really weird now?


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Doelago said:


> You are the game master, so you chose how much *BLOOD* we will be fighting, or what ever it is...


then let there be a *BLOOD*y update!:victory:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Right, so unless the lot of you would like a thrashing of some sort I'd suggest giving that a rest. Or test things and see just how much blood there will be.:hang1:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Right, so unless the lot of you would like a thrashing of some sort I'd suggest giving that a rest. Or test things and see just how much blood there will be.:hang1:


OMFG... My heart always stops pounding when I notice that you have posted something, into a RP thread that I am a part of... 

Srsly, I fear you man, I fear you... I always believe that you are going to kill me or something... And now it sounds like you are going to do it...


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Right, so unless the lot of you would like a thrashing of some sort I'd suggest giving that a rest. Or test things and see just how much blood there will be.:hang1:


ok no more b-word xD


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

hippypancake said:


> ok no more b-word xD


Agreed... No more of the damn B-word, it is heresy from now on...:ireful2:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Doelago said:


> OMFG... My heart always stops pounding when I notice that you have posted something, into a RP thread that I am a part of...
> 
> Srsly, I fear you man, I fear you... I always believe that you are going to kill me or something... And now it sounds like you are going to do it...


Ha ha, I get that exact same feeling ... all my *squeak* vessels swoosh around me super-fast. Even if I'm not part of the RP, I look just to watch the spectacle...

Although, since I converted to Vampire Counts, I don't really fear death ... just bodily dismemberment and a stake through the heart, and running water, and shiny things ... and nasty thieves who steal your Ring in the middle of the night! Damn you Felix Mann! Damn you for stopping the Undead Empire!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Its quite the opposit I enjoy when he posts, its always funny to read.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

So, are you gunna say what happens to Fortis or shall I?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

> Please, do it again if you really want to make me unhappy - darkreever


Shit... I really got scared when I noticed what he had written to hippypancake... But it was also a funny one...


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm now calm so [/rage]


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Are we going to have an update soon, or what? Just wondering, cause we have not seen anything in the thread for days...


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

You will be seeing one later today


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

K, cool, but later today, is probably very early tomorrow for me...


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

most likely as it is 1:14 right now and I'm going to be posting tonight when I get the chance to sit down and actually type


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Well whatever, I will most probably first be capable of posting sometime tomorrow...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok, thanks for the update, but what the heck are supposed to do?


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

well either run, call for help, die, or find some way of killing him. xD don't worry if you figure out a way to kill him I won't just have him ignore it...but it has to be original


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

ok I'll give you a hint running away and calling for help are the only ways to live through the bloodthirster dilemma


----------

